# rotkeil severum?



## hey_wood1981

do these look like rotkeils to you? I'm trying to find some quality ones. thanks!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1223258488


----------



## NorthShore

Yep, and they're very nice.


----------



## hey_wood1981

cool, thanks for your input. they are extremely hard to find around here so i bought a group of 20. i will keep some and then trade some to local fish stores to spread the wealth. i can't wait to get these.


----------



## Zack2112

*hey_wood1981*
I cant thank you enough for posting this thred, I didnt want to buy the 20 you were looking at but i contacted the seller and got 6 for myself, i live a couple hours away from the seller so shipping wasnt bad. I have been looking for Rotkeils around here for a LONG time and have been unsuccesful. Im very excited to get mine. It was a great deal, especially for F1 fry!

Thanks again, keep us posted with pics when you get them!


----------



## hey_wood1981

no problem. let me know how things go on your end. i'm super excited to get them myself. i'd like to see some pictures of yours as well.


----------



## Nathan43

I got 3 from a breeder in Des Moines back in mid may during a local fish swap. here are some pictures of them.
My larger one








my other two smaller ones look like this.









These pictures are about a month old and the red is really coming out on the large one now.


----------



## hey_wood1981

nathan, those are amazing looking rotkeils! i wish i had known about the swap in des moines. i'll just cross my fingers and hope mine turn out even some what as close as nice as yours.


----------



## Nathan43

Yeah, I love severums, perfect chill fish imo


----------



## NorthShore

Check out mine....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0


----------



## blairo1

Ooh a chance to post Rotkeil pics, hahahahahahaaa!

_Clicky!_





You have just bought yourself the coolest fish, ever, in my opinion of course .

Different headshape on your US ones, Gerry included, those are all F1s right, I know mine is WC but it's interesting that the breeders and Gerry's (and now yours) have a more "triangular" pointed snout. I wonder what the collection point is.

Very nice fish anyway, they should grow up to be stunners. Welcome to the Rottie club.... :thumb:


----------



## Nathan43

So is there a way to sex these guys?


----------



## DeadFishFloating

> Ooh a chance to post Rotkeil pics, hahahahahahaaa!


I was wondering what was taking you so long. :lol:

*NorthShore* awesome rotkeils mate. How did the spawn go?


----------



## NorthShore

DeadFishFloating said:


> Ooh a chance to post Rotkeil pics, hahahahahahaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what was taking you so long. :lol:
> 
> *NorthShore* awesome rotkeils mate. How did the spawn go?
Click to expand...

Thanks!

They were originally kept with a group of 7 adult Hecklii who decimated every one of their 8-9 spawns. The rotties are not the best parents, though. They gave up guarding their fry for pellets. :?

I sold the Hecklii and the sevs went through a divorce, lol. They're in a tank together but not getting along at the moment.


----------



## ryansmith

*blairo1*, those are very nice severums. It makes me miss my greens very much. I contemplated getting some last year for my 150g but ended up going with _Mesonauta_ and _Uaru fernandezyepezi_ instead. How many of the Rotkeils do you have?


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Ryan that's his one and only pride and joy.


----------



## blairo1

Correctamundo!

Thanks Ryan! They are cool fish, you'll get them at some point .



> The rotties are not the best parents, though. They gave up guarding their fry for pellets.


Gerry, you sound surprised! :lol: I may only have one but I can tell you right now that food comes above all else, far above all else.... They're pigs for pellets and you really have to watch that, mine would eat me out of house and home if I'd let him...

As for sexing - venting is best bet, after that the "squiggles" on the opercular - ie males generally have them, or a lot more of them, whereas females tend to be lacking such extensive markings. Gerry's photos show this really well (the second pic of the post he linked you to). Also females are slighter in physique than males.


----------



## hey_wood1981

blairo1, your rottie looks quite handsome in that 3rd pic! mine are scheduled for delivery tomorrow. i need to get a new cable to hook up my camera to my computer to get pics up.

blairo1, what's your opinion on pineapple severums?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=171702


----------



## blairo1

:thumb: Thanks bud.

As for the pineapples, those aren't sevs IMO, they don't resemble any Heros I've ever seen. They look more like a Caquetaia or something similar - at least in that threads pics. You have one right? Can you take a few pics of it when you sort your cable out, I'd be interested in seeing some decent pics of them.

Good luck for the arrivals tomorrow!


----------



## Zack2112

*hey_wood1981*

So whats the deal? you should have them by now! Where are the pics?!? :lol: 
Seriously tho, let me know how they are, I have never dealt with shipping fish and mine are coming monday or tuesday.
Hope they all arrived in good condition and are doing well in your tank.


----------



## hey_wood1981

i don't think the pineapples are severums either. i'll take some pictures when i eventually get a cable.

as for the shipping, they all arrived alive! all 26 of them. i slowly acclimated them and they all are doing fine. i'm not sure when i'll get the camera cable. my car is taking a lot of my spending money right now. new timing belt, water pump, serp. belts, blah blah blah. i will see if i can borrow a friends just to get something up.


----------



## blairo1

Cool stuff! I can't wait to see how those Rotties grow up.

You're fixing your car too eh, I just rebuilt my engine and today is final test day ....... :?


----------



## hey_wood1981

i took a bunch of pics today but no luck with finding a cable. my pineapple did not want to sit still. my angels on the other hand love the camera.

hope your engine test went well. what are you working on? also, how big was your rottie when you purchased him?

zach, good luck with your first shipment. i'm sure all will go well. keep us posted on em.


----------



## hey_wood1981

i finally picked up something to transfer my pics onto my computer. this is my first time taking pics of fish, hopefully my skills will improve.

my baby rotties- all around 1"

























best one i could get of my pineapple









green sev.-3"ish, starting to get some color


----------



## hey_wood1981

blairo1, i recall you posting about rotkeils reaching 8" full grown. do you think it would be cruel to house a pair in a 55gallon(48"x13"x20")?


----------



## Nathan43

Cruel, no. A 75 would be more ideal but I think a 55 would work fine IMO


----------



## hey_wood1981

cool, thanks for your input nathan. did your rottie's look like mine when they were small?


----------



## Nathan43

Nice pictures wood, my green looked just like yours, but my 3 were purchased at a larger size then yours are. I am hoping to get a breeding pair out of my 3 but 2 of them are about an inch away from breeding size at the moment. I will keep you posted on that progress.


----------



## Zack2112

Just got mine tonight, all arrived in great shape and are doing fine with the bolivans. They even threw in an extra 4 so i ended up with 10, Im excited to grow these out. Oh, and it looks like im getting a 6ft tank for the living room, I found a good deal on a 180 that im looking at. So when these guys grow out i will be able to keep more than 1 or 2. I will try to get some pics later.


----------



## Zack2112

Here are a few pictures i took tonight, I couldnt get many good pictures of the rotties, most came out really blurry, i will try again later.

This is their home for now, I added the clay pots and a few fake plants to break the tank up some more and add cover, this was also because i reintroduced a bolivian that was quarantined for quite some time to give it a way to avoid being harrassed by my dominant male. I plan to rescape the tank in a couple weeks with more real plants, driftwood and moss.










a shot of the a couple rotties (blurry) 









And a couple of their bolivian tankmates.

















Hopefully i can get some better pics of the Rotkeils later, I will try a different camera and some more lights over the tank.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Nice pickups *hey_wood1981* &*Zack2112*.

It seems bolivians are prerequisate cichlids for severum owners.


----------



## blairo1

Hehe, either that or we're slowly converting the SA forum :lol:.....

Really nice fish you both got there, looks promising to me - you're going to be in for a real laugh will all that young activity going on in your tanks.

*hey_wood *I'm still not convinced about those "pineapples" there's just something strange about it, definitely not like any sev I've seen recorded so far and I keep my eyes peeled all the time just waiting for new discoveries.... :-?


----------



## hey_wood1981

i agree blairo, i don't think it's a severum. i kind of want to take "it" back.

haha yes, you guys are slowly converting. i'm even thinking about getting rid of my male peacocks to make more room for more south americans. there's a ton of activity with 26 of these little guys.


----------



## Zack2112

hey_wood1981 said:


> ... there's a ton of activity with 26 of these little guys.


Haha, you can say that again, I only have 10 rotties and they are all buzzing about the tank. I cant imagine having 26! I do have to say im pretty sure im gonna love these guys. They are very inquisitive and follow me and watch me while i am in the room. There have been no problems with the bolivians after the rotties either. There was one exception when one of the bolivians did chase one away from some food, after the bolivian turned around the rottie nipped at the bolivians tail. The bolivian tried to chase after the little guy but he ducked through a crack in the driftwood too small for the bolivian and got away  I found it quite amusing.

Also, a question for anyone who has grown out sevs before. How fast do they grow, roughly what can i expect for a growth rate?


----------



## andrew__

DeadFishFloating said:


> It seems bolivians are prerequisate cichlids for severum owners.


 :lol: I know I'm definitely in this group :roll:

Nice looking fish there :thumb:

(btw blair - going back to another thread I wouldn't be able to find now... my rotkeil got about 100x less shy after adding some dithers without really changing anything in his tank so I think that may have been his main problem)


----------



## Zack2112

*hey_wood1981*

How are your rotties doing? mine are really starting to look good. their eyes are really starting to show the orange too. I will try to post an updated pic of mine later if i can get a good one.


----------



## hey_wood1981

hey zach, mine are starting to show orange around the eyes as well. to top it off my girlfriend took me out of town today and surprised me with a new 75G. it will be the home for my rotties as they grow. after a pair forms it will be their home all to themselves! i can't wait to get this set up for them.


----------



## blairo1

What a gal!

Pics of rotties! And this new 75!


----------



## hey_wood1981

after i got the tank out of the cardboard, i noticed the glass doesn't line up straight at one of the seams. one pane sticks out about 1/8". i don't feel too comfortable setting it up like this. now i have to wait a week for a new one to come in and drive two hours to get it and put gas in a big truck.....not too happy about it. when it's all done and set up i will put some pics. up.


----------



## gage

as long as the seal is god i wouldnt worry about it to be honest, one of my tanks has a seal like that and it holds water OK, dont take my opinion on this to seriously though, i dont know alot about this, but figured id let you know i have tanks like this and they have held water fine.

cute little sev's, any pics of the ones developing orange yet?


----------



## hey_wood1981

thanks for the input gage. the seal on the inside is fine but it feels "wavy" on the outside. when i talked to the guy about the tank he said it's integrity isn't compromised but it shouldn't have been sent out to him like that. the corners of the tank are chipped in 2 spots, nothing big but it was purchased new. he said he didn't blame me one bit for wanting to exchange it.


----------



## gage

ok, if it was chipped and stuff to then way, and if it felt wavy then ya, definitely get it exchanged! i thought it was just the 2 glass edges werent lined up perfect, but seal on both sides looked ok.


----------



## hey_wood1981

yeah, i got it exchanged and he cut me a deal. i now have another 90 gallon. :drooling:


----------



## Zack2112

NICE!!


----------



## leopio

anybody know of a site/breeder who has any f1 that i can get??


----------



## hey_wood1981

check your pm's


----------



## leopio

my pm's????


----------



## Zack2112

personal messages, just go to your mailbox and you should find them there when you log in. I would send one too but i have a feeling you will get the exact same info from Heywood.


----------



## leopio

didn't get a message send it again


----------



## hey_wood1981

same info. indeed. i sent it and checked to make sure it sent this time.

just got the 90 set up and the rotties in it. i will post some pics. soon.


----------



## hey_wood1981

some updated pics. of my rotties in their new home. the background makes it hard to get a good pic. i'm not sure if i like it. the tank will remain bare until i get rid of some of the rotties. i also need to find a container large enough to cure a new piece of driftwood. the pictures don't really do them much justice. their color is much more brillant in person.


----------



## Nathan43

Rottie central, looking good!


----------



## hey_wood1981

thanks nathan. any new pictures of your rotties?


----------



## Nathan43

I will take some new ones here shortly, I need to find a home for a gold and green severum since I want to try and breed my rotties in the 75 they are in. Will post them later. :thumb:


----------



## Nathan43

Here is some updates on 2 of my rotties (the 3rd wouldn't come out of hiding) & my green/blue severum.


----------



## leopio

when you breed your rotties in the 75 gal tank will their be other tankmates??


----------



## Nathan43

Already placed my HRP pair in their own tank so there will only be yoyo loaches, plecos, & a couple babies I am curently growing out (under 1 inch). Since I always do weekly 40% water changes & added another filter, the water quality is almost perfect.


----------



## hey_wood1981

very nice nathan! your rotties look awesome. that 3rd one is really neat looking. can't say i've ever seen one that looks like that. good luck with the breeding and keep me posted.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Some update pics that were taken today.





































They're starting to show some blue in the mask/gill area. Also, some red in the eyes.


----------



## blairo1

Heh, such cool little fish! That one at the front in your third pic is going to be a real looker IMO, nice strong markings already. They're growing fast!!

:thumb:


----------



## spxsk

Has anyone heard of Ventral fin and anal fin color being determinant of sex? My female has orange ventrals and the male has very red Ventrals.


----------



## hey_wood1981

blairo1 said:


> Heh, such cool little fish! That one at the front in your third pic is going to be a real looker IMO, nice strong markings already. They're growing fast!!
> 
> :thumb:


I'm watching these guys so closely that they seem to be growing slow. :lol: Soon I will be getting rid of some to make more rrom. It's going to be hard for me to pick which ones to keep and which ones to get rid of. I see a new one that I like so much each time I look into the tank and then I can't seem to find that one the next time I look into the tank. Well, with the exception of the big guy.


----------



## Zack2112

hey_wood1981 said:


> blairo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, such cool little fish! That one at the front in your third pic is going to be a real looker IMO, nice strong markings already. They're growing fast!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching these guys so closely that they seem to be growing slow. :lol: Soon I will be getting rid of some to make more rrom. It's going to be hard for me to pick which ones to keep and which ones to get rid of. I see a new one that I like so much each time I look into the tank and then I can't seem to find that one the next time I look into the tank. Well, with the exception of the big guy.
Click to expand...

I hear ya. My parents are always mentioning about how fast they are growing. Seems to me like they are growing slow too. haha. That 135 fell thru the other day... I went over to get it but the guy sold it before i got there... oh well. Im still hoping on getting them in their own bigger tank within a month.


----------



## Zack2112

Allright, a little bit of an update. I will try to get better pictures of mine this weekend. These are from about a week ago, Im hoping this weekend I will have them split up in a couple 55s set up a little more appropriatly for growing them out. Picture was taken with flash on. I was using a cheap digicam and it doesnt focus without the flash. I will try a better camera later. This at least gives you an idea....


















They are all about 2-2.5 inches, a couple close to 3 and a couple closer to 1.5 yet. All are very active and know not to mess with my bolivians. Hopefully when I move my tanks around and get them in a tank more suitable for a growout, not a community tank, I will hopefully be able to put some size on them a little quicker.


----------



## hey_wood1981

looking good zach! once you get them in their growout tank, feed like crazy and do a lot of water changes. :lol: i still don't have much for territories in my 90 and none of them really fight. i don't know maybe it's cause there's nothing to fight over? what are your plans once they outgrow the 55's? still a 6 footer? how many would you keep?


----------



## Zack2112

yeah, the plan is still a 6 footer. kinda waiting on a good deal tho. I dont have much money and am *hoping* to find a 125 for around $150 locally without too much of a drive. I have plans for a sump, stand, lighting and everything. Just waiting for the right deal. I plan on doing 5 in each 55, Im thinking that it will give them more than enough room and everything to grow and should be easy to keep clean. Once they all are around the 3.5 or 4 mark i will reduce the number to 6 in the 125 and see what happens. I would like to end up with a pair as well. It would be great if the planets and stars aligned and I could end up with a couple pairs. I dont think I would keep both pairs but i know my old bio teacher would love to have a pair for her classroom. I might end up taking them to her if i can get two pair. In the end tho I plan on just keeping a pair, same as you. Then stocking it with some other decent sized tankmates that wont give them grief but are tough enough to handle the sevs.


----------



## bstuver

Can I ask where you got them from what seller on aquabid? Your first post just goes to aquabid now.
You can PM me the info if you want.
Thanks


----------



## foots

I like to get some young F1 Rotties, does anyone know were I can find some? I'm in South Mississippi. Thanks


----------



## klumsyninja

update??


----------



## Chrispy

If we are showing off Rots!









And my regulars.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Well, it's been a long time so I figured I'd give a little update. My group is down to 7 and I still don't have a pair! Kind of frustrating as I want to only have 2 in the tank. The largest is about 5"-6" and shows very little red. They had a lot of red freckles when they were around 3", then the freckles went away for a while and now I'm hardly see much red. I doubt it will even show up on camera when I take some pics. I think I bought a very weak strain? :-?

I was out of town today and looked up fish stores in the yellow pages while grabbing a bite to eat. We went to a LFS and were browsing the tanks and I came across 3 juvenile rotkeil severums, 1.5"-2". They were marked at $12 a piece. I told him I was interested in maybe 2 just to throw in my S.A. community tank to grow them out and maybe get some more red out of them than my other group. He didn't want one loner left behind so he said I could have the 3 for $30. So, I went ahead and got them. They don't look like anything special right now, as a matter of fact they look a lot like the ones I bought a year ago. So, the waiting game starts again.

I will post some pictures of the group of 7(the ones I bought and started this thread on) and also my new little ones, sometime this weekend.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Double post, sorry.


----------



## spxsk

Here is a pic of my pair. Not to rub in the fact that your pair has not formed, but more to provide a reference. These fish are about 8" tip to tail for the male and 6" for the female. They are wild caught, and a proven pair. You can see that the red does not fade on them. This male is like no other I have seen. The interesting thing I have found is that the ventral fins of the female are more yellow than orange like the male.








Below they are in breeding colors. In person they get so dark and their yellow eyes stand out so much people have asked if they are uaru!
Dad








Mom


----------



## hey_wood1981

Those are very nice looking rotkeils. The red on your male is stunning. Mine are dark a lot of the time, like the ones you posted in the picture of them in their breeding dress. I had a single rottie in a 90 gallon, my community tank, and it was always very light in color. The group of 7 in the other tank are almost always very dark in color. They are all from the same batch, I just find it odd that the one alone was always light in color.


----------



## spxsk

What are the parameters of your tank? I have found that mine respond to a higher temperature tank very favorably.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Tank temp. is 80F. Not sure on the exact water parameters as I don't have any kits. I keep up on tank maintenance and never bothered to pick any new kits up after I ran out. I know, it's a bad exuse. They are f1's and the breeder I got them from raised them in similar ph water. Mine's a little over 8 out of the tap. I have a lot of new driftwood that I put into the tank. This time I didn't leach it completely, as I've never had a tank with tannins in it, so I thought I'd give it a go. What temp do you keep yours at?

Large one around 5.5". The one that is always light in color.









Full tank shot, blurry but you can see the difference in color.









One of the three from the new trio.


----------



## spxsk

I keep my tank at 84 degrees and higher sometimes. Might be worth trying a higher temp for a while. I have lots of large driftwood in my tanks and use the tannins to help me remember when to do water changes. The pH is kind of low I suspect do to how my hands feel after I work in the tank. Like you, I never bought the kits again after running out of the stuff. I can tell most things by the water color and how the fish are acting. I should test more, but the fish spawn so I am fairly confident they are happy.

I am feeding NLS as regular diet and supplement that with frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp 2-4 times a week. I have noticed that they will spawn more readily if they are conditioned on the frozen food only for a week or so. I also stop feeding anything at least one day a week.

You might also want to have some pieces of driftwood that make it to the top of your tank. It is fairly open up there and they may be feeling a little scared do to that fact. Mine like to hide in the shade of large pieces of driftwood sometimes and this might make all the difference in the world for you.

You have great looking fish and a great looking tank. I am getting ready to move out the dither fish I had in the tank I just moved this pair to, as they seem to be comfortable again. I am hoping to get eggs within a month, so for all intents and purposes we are at the same stage. Lets figure this out. I am sure we can get this going. I suspect the larger piece of wood, or some other fashioned place to hide may be the trick.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Thanks for the reply. I too feed NLS. I feed Frozen bloodworms 3-4 times a week. I never thought about skipping one day a week on the feeding. That was something that I did when I kept African cichlids. What do you use as dithers? I have 3 bala sharks that are about 5" that I could put in with them. The severums are very skittish. The tank light has to be on for at least an hour, otherwise they freak out when someone walks by the tank, sometimes even causing damage to themselves. The tank is in our bedroom, so it doesn't get much traffic. I would love to get some larger dritwood. However, it is very hard to find in my area. As you know, a 90 gallon is rather tall, so finding a piece is a bit of a challenge. Plants aren't really an option with severums from what I've read. I could do fake but I'd prefer to check my options on larger driftwood. I'll have to check more online and see if i can find a place that doesn't charge a ton for shipping.

Thanks for the compliment. Next to your severums mine don't look so great.


----------



## spxsk

If they are super skittish when anyone walks past the tank then I would say it is the driftwood that is the first place I would start. My fish spawned the first 3 times in the 270 Gallon tank I have listed in my signature. So those were my dithers. In the current tank there are just some serpae tetra but I would not recommend them. They are going to be leaving the tank this week, and the Sevs will only have a few ancistrus in the tank with them now that they are comfortable. They also have a large piece of driftwood that goes top to bottom in that tank in many different spots. I am sure you can find some suitable wood, like you I am not a fan of fake plants. Keep me posted.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Ok, so after looking for different driftwood online I'm thinking that fake plants might be the way to go. It will be a quick fix for the time being. If I put two fake plants that go from bottom to the top, do you think it will help?

Here is a picture of the type of plant that I would use. Probably put one at each end of the tank.
Any other ideas that would help do the trick, be cheap, and look nice?

Plant in the middle.


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Looks like small fake bamboo leaves.


----------



## spxsk

I would even consider letting some float in there. They want something to get under, for the illusion of safety under a structure. See how that works in the mean time.

These fish are no longer in this tank, but now the Red Heads are in here. But this is what I meant by top to bottom. This is a 90 Gallon Tank as well. Something the moves diagonally across the tank top to bottom.


----------



## spxsk

You know the other thing I see is that with that super white sand, they are likely feeling even more out in the open and exposed. Getting them coverage is going to get things going for you. Wish you were closer, we have tons of great driftwood pieces in a LFS here.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Your 90 looks really nice. I would love to get some driftwood llike that. I'm going to look into getting some brown sand as well. When I first looked into sand I just went with what I could find in town. Brown would be nice, as it would help camouflage poo and such.


----------



## spxsk

The Pool Filter Sand I found at the local pool supply company is a light brown. The color you see in the 90 is actually from very small river wash pebbles.


----------



## IN2_Rams

hey_wood1981
Did you say that you keep your light on for 1 hour each day? To make my sev happy, I've dropped off all "supplied light" and set the tank across the room from a window. The dark-light set up has caused him to flourish. I've also been working on training him on approaching the surface when I feed. It's helped tremendously with his formerly skiddish ways.

You guys have some nice specimens...

Best of luck!


----------



## Zack2112

Hey, I sold my group off a month or so back. I was at the same stages you are. Very skittish, one in each tank had lighter color, looked great, but no red on any of them. No signs of pairing off. I had mine split up in a couple 55s, one with white sand, one with brown gravel, lots of wood in each. I couldnt seem to get a whole lot of color out of them and no signs of pairing up. I still loved the look of them but the larger tank that was planned fell through and it was time to move on. I hope these guys will turn around for you and become real stunners.


----------



## hey_wood1981

IN2_Rams said:


> hey_wood1981
> Did you say that you keep your light on for 1 hour each day? To make my sev happy, I've dropped off all "supplied light" and set the tank across the room from a window. The dark-light set up has caused him to flourish. I've also been working on training him on approaching the surface when I feed. It's helped tremendously with his formerly skiddish ways.
> 
> You guys have some nice specimens...
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks, I keep my light on somewhere around 8 hours a day. They are actually less skittish the longer the light has been left on. If the tank light is off and the room light is on and I walk past the tank, it's insanity in the tank. They dart everwhere and run into everything, scraping themselves up pretty badly.

Zack2112

Zack and I bought fry from the same breeder. Like he said, I like the look of them as well, but it's the red around the head and shoulders that made me want to keep rotkeils. It's weird that they aren't pairing up still. I will keep trying and see if I can do anything to help bring out the colors. Maybe our group just has bad genes.


----------



## hey_wood1981

Well, it has been a week since I added the two large plants and nothing has really changed. I also added a second eheim classic 2217 to the tank. Not that this was going to help with anything but I want the tank to operate as quiet as possible. I'm not sure what else to do. I'd really like to only have a pair in the tank and get rid of all the others but I'm not seeing any pairs being formed. Is there anything I can do to make them want to pair up? They are surely large enough to pair up. They range from 4"-close to 6". Like adding a clay pot? or something?


----------



## spxsk

Severums are not like other fish. They have their own ideas of what they want in a mate, not just the opposite sex. What temperature did you say your tank was?


----------



## hey_wood1981

It's currently at 82.


----------

